# E-47 Diagram



## rpdwyer (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello List.

Does anyone have a link to an e-47 assembly diagram? I need one showing the individual components of the pump and not the electrical diagram.
Thanks


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Click here for the parts list.....

http://users.erols.com/atts/Sam06.htm

and here for the diagram

http://users.erols.com/atts/sam06.gif


----------



## rpdwyer (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks.
I did see this diagram already, but its picture quality is that great so I was hoping for something a bit clearer.


----------



## rpdwyer (Nov 16, 2008)

Found what I was looking for here:

https://www.reidtool.com/PDF/Snow07/14-meyer-e46-e57.pdf


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

That is nicer...bookmarked it...thanks


----------

